# Looking for some better lighting on my 75...



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I currently got my CO2 on its way courtesy of Rex and Ferts also going to be doing the PPS Classic dosing. I currently run the following on my tank via a coralife 4 bulb pc fixture:

2- 10000k 55 watt bulbs
2- 8000k 55 watt bulbs

I feel the need to more/ better light. A few options I am considering:

6 55 watt PC bulbs in just need to get an AH Supply kit to do this setup to go with my 4 already- Probably close to the cheapest route.

Add a 2 bulb T-5 48" fixture to my current setup ~$150 for fixture and bulbs need something to sit on my tank.

Get rid of my current lighting system for a double MH 70 watt DIY setup only soncern is the amount of heat they give off.

What is everyones opinions on what I have selected or may want to consider also? Not afraid of doing stuff DIY either.

Craig


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

IF you are going to start out over again, I would suggest getting the TEK T5 HO 4ft 4 lamp fix.

They give off alot of light and I usually only run two bulbs over my 75 with a 2 hour full blast with all four and that is way enough light for a 75.

Read this thread about too much light from some real pro's

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/lighting-requirements/60-high-light-vs-low-light.html

See the wonderful 75 gallon tanks running off two T5-Ho fixtures.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Not really lookingat buying a new fixture unless I make one. I really want a nice carpet of HC in this tank but penetration seems that it will be an issue. If I make a fixture I think I really want to go MH.

Craig


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

T5 penetrates as good if not better then MH.
You get more variety of bulb selection and it is much cooler and less money to run.
I have grown thick carpets of HC in 5 gallon tanks with 18 watts of light.
Yes, that is almost 4wpg, but you understand it is not the same thing as 4wpg over a 75 gallon.

I got my dwarf hairgrass to fill a 10 x 10 patch approx thick as a lawn in about 3 weeks from 1 and half pots with my Tek light with only two bulbs.

Just letting you know, MH is not the only way, I have one MH that is going on a Reef tank, but for plant tanks, T5 is the best IMHO


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DaveS

Cost: $200

--Nikolay


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Niko, that is one sweet light, wanna make me one?
No, don't really need one right now, but I would love the blueprint with parts list.
Very sexy, nice support you made for it also.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

niko said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DaveS
> 
> Cost: $200
> 
> --Nikolay


Yeah I saw that. I may copy that somewhat but use my existing canopy and attach the lights to that.

Craig


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am also brand new to this since I just got my 75 gallon 2 days ago. Already, I'm in the hole in terms of dollars (but it'll be worth it). I just purchased a 4 lamp Tek T5 today at my LFS and bought 2 geissman 6000K bulb. All I can say is damn...its bright as bright can be. I'm still debating on what other 2 bulbs I should get but I'm not going to hijack this thread...


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone using the Current Nova series T5 lighitng I can get it in either 4 or 8 bulbs more in my price range and I also like haing moonlights. TEK is nice also...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I know two people that got Tek 4ft 4 lamp with bulbs for $250 shipped from Seeds etc. on Ebay.
You have to contact him and go around e-bay.
His name is Bob Glenn.
Sometimes he gives the deals, sometimes he goes up to $280, but $280 for that light shipped with bulbs is still a steal because they start at $281 online without bulbs. But still that is not much more then the Nova and with the Nova you will have to replace the two actinic bulbs which with shipping will add about $40. and getting the Tek is like getting a 1080P Plasma next to a 480i rear projection.

Carlos, I like to add at least one Aquamedic Planta (pink) bulb to the mix, it really softens the intense bright light that the Tek is capable of and it brings out the colors of the plants.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have heard about those bulbs but I don't know where to find them locally. Thanks for the tip though...I will definetly look for them. Since i have 2 6000K, should i get 2 planta bulbs or 1 planta and another bulb? If so, which other bulb would work? (Sorry to the op for hijacking the thread...)


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I realy like my Tek T5. I use to use PC and MH. No more of that unless I feel the need for the look of MH. In all T5 are less expensive and just as good as MH if not better. They will last longer than any MH bulb.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

www.aquacave.com you can get Planta there.
I think you can get it at Dr. Foster and Smith also.

I would mix it up one further, I would do (and I do) the two 6000k (mine are 6500k) the one Aquamedic Planta (pink) and one Aquamedic 10,000k bulb (or similar, a good branded 10,000k).

I use one planta and one 6500k on all day (7.5 hours) and turn the other two on for a mid day blast for about 2.5 hours in the middle of the cycle. Works just fine for me.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

orlando said:


> I realy like my Tek T5. I use to use PC and MH. No more of that unless I feel the need for the look of MH. In all T5 are less expensive and just as good as MH if not better. They will last longer than any MH bulb.


Yep, it is all coming back to fluorescent with the T5's and their highly polished and efficient reflectors, it is all you need baby, even reefers are starting to compare the benefits of T5 with MH, at least I have read some to that idea.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Those AM Planta bulbs do make the reds pop real nice.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal. The only downside I've heard about those bulbs is that they don't last very long at all. Apparently, there is a giesemann version called powerchrome aquaflora that is similar to the ADA 8000(?) bulbs and bring out the red and blue. Does anyone have any experience with these bulbs?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Honestly, AM works for me, it has lasted over 13 months now, so long enough for me.

I don't think I will change the lighting until I re-scape the tank, and I don't know when that will be.
IF I have to replace the lamp before a re-scape, I will go with the same bulbs I have and then if the bulb is still good when I do a re-scape, then I will still use it.

Basically, I am too cheap to just drop bulbs and go chasing after the next great one and I don't want to change the light, color and intensity on my established tank, know what I am getting at.

If the time is right and I need a new bulb for a new scape, I would be open to trying them, but in all honesty, I have not noticed an tremendous difference from Geismann 6000k bulbs and GE 6700k bulbs.

Maybe I am not as good as many that can tell the difference, that is probably so, but unless you are that good, you might never know the difference between the $30 bulb and the $12 bulb (GE is $12 which I sandwich with my two $19 AM bulbs).

Now as far as the AM bulbs, the pink and 10,000k one, I can SEE that difference and I LIKE what I see, and I don't mean results, but what I look at every day, the feel they give the tank, I will gladly pay for that.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> Honestly, AM works for me, it has lasted over 13 months now, so long enough for me.
> 
> I don't think I will change the lighting until I re-scape the tank, and I don't know when that will be.
> IF I have to replace the lamp before a re-scape, I will go with the same bulbs I have and then if the bulb is still good when I do a re-scape, then I will still use it.
> ...


Could not have siad any better...


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

great post, lets keep it going... Good info on the T5's


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Well until I get a little more cash on hand I will be changing my 10k bulbs for a pair of 6500k bulbs in my coralife light. I really want a slow steady growth but still have my HC carpet fill in. Don't really want to be trimming every few days. This tank is not only planted but houses 3 different pairs of fish so it is a multi challenge tank as I want the fish to breed also.

Craig


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You might want to throw in one or two of these, you get the Planta visual effect and it brings out the reds. 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...lampstpin?&query=colormax&queryType=0&offset=
You could use one of them or get two to replace your 10,000k bulbs.
I like to use one of these along with my PC fixtures, I have one tank with a dual daylight 10,000k / 6700k PC bulb and run one of these concurrent.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...18360##0##4&query=coralife+freshwater&offset=

Basically what I mean to say with the 2nd light is keep your 10,000k lamps and 8000k's the way they are and add this 48" T5 NO light, you will get GREAT color and get a nice tone to your tank, plus you will be adding watts. I think if you add this, leaving your lights the way they are, you will be very impressed both with your growth and with the feel of the tank and that you ARE IN FACT adding watts like you wanted to do. This light is so narrow and low profile it will fit on your tank and you will hardly even notice it AND it is cheaper then two name brand bulbs.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah that NO T5 was what I was thinking about adding. I will be looking around locally this weekend.

Craig


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> I know two people that got Tek 4ft 4 lamp with bulbs for $250 shipped from Seeds etc. on Ebay.
> You have to contact him and go around e-bay.
> His name is Bob Glenn.
> Sometimes he gives the deals, sometimes he goes up to $280, but $280 for that light shipped with bulbs is still a steal because they start at $281 online without bulbs. But still that is not much more then the Nova and with the Nova you will have to replace the two actinic bulbs which with shipping will add about $40. and getting the Tek is like getting a 1080P Plasma next to a 480i rear projection.
> ...


You have a way to contact Seeds Etc? I searched Ebay and so far no luck...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

His info is in this thread

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1627.msg15011#msg15011


----------

